# Morgan Falls reservoir??



## Jason Whitehead (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going fishing for bass on morgan falls reservoir and bellow dam on river. Not sure where to find fish or what to use. any tips??


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 2, 2011)

The lake is named bull sluice in case you are digging for information on it.  Below Morgan Falls Dam you can catch shoal bass.  They were stocked pretty heavy several years ago.  You can also catch yellow perch and trout.  For all species, you can't beat a Rapala Countdown Minnow Lure in size CD03 (gold and black).  Some huge brown trout in that section and stocked rainbows.  Check the regs before you go for special rules on that section.   For the bass, a small spinnerbait also works well.  Gold spinners and lures work better for me when the water is stained or muddy and silver for clear water.  Hope this helps.  It is a fun section to fish and float.  The water is very cold too.  A little later and you can catch striper (and maybe even a stripper) as they migrate up the chattahoochie from West Point but that is a whole nother topic.

If trout is your target, don't forget about corn.  I've seen it work when nothing else will.  Just put a kernel or two on a small hook with a couple small buckshot about 12-18 inches above the hook.  Cast in a pocket next to running water and hold on.

If you want a guided trip contact the fish hawk and they will hook you up.  http://www.thefishhawk.com/Salt and Fresh Guide page/freshwater.htm


----------



## Rippa Lip (Mar 2, 2011)

MT, well done, man. Nice reply... it helped me out as well!


----------



## Ares_83x (Mar 2, 2011)

I fished Bull Sluice and the immediate area south of the dam pretty regularly last summer/fall. I was just after bas and had my best luck working overhang/in-water growth with a 5" pumpkin seed on a light action rod w/no or little weight. Also there are some big carp that work the shallows if you into that. I found groups of large fish along the cliff which is near the new park. It gets 40' deep there and the schools showed on the sonar at 5-10' off the bottom. They were not aggressive and in a few weeks I will be back with down imaging in addition to sonar and will be drop shotting the heck out of that place. I talk to some guides and they say the large fish could be trout, but I have a feeling they could be some of those elusive stripers I've heard of above the dam but aren't suppose to exist there. Fyi the lake closes at dark so no night fishing ;(


----------



## trill (Mar 3, 2011)

I read an article about a new fishing pier on that lake. Does anyone know if its open yet? Is the pier actually on the park? Not to jack your thread, but as long as we're on Bull Sluice (morgan Falls). 

Thanks


----------



## GThunter5 (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a new dock at the new park (bull sluice)

There is a pier going below the dam.

i have been hitting this spot all winter, just basically scouting since the water has been so cold.  I do mark some pretty good fish in those areas that are deep.  for all i know they could be suspended logs or turtles or something. DS would be interesting.

I think right now and on the bass fishing on the sluice should be good. i saw some carp last weekend and they did not look like they survived the winter very well, but they should recover fast.  fly fishing for them is supposed to be fun. look for them in the flats. 

Some stuff ive dug up says to stay off the river channel and go back in the lakes, and on the kayak fishing board those guys have luck beating the banks on the channel.

below the dam i hear a crayfish pattern is unbeatable.

ill be out on the sluice saturday in the small carolina skiff, i am going to fish more than scout so hopefully it turns out well...


----------



## willyredeemed (Mar 3, 2011)

is there a boat ramp at the new park (bull sluice)?  google map still shows the place under construction so i cant make it out.  if not, how would you access it via boat?


----------



## fishingga (Mar 3, 2011)

The new pier is supposed to have opened March 1st according to the sign at the Dam.  

There has always been a ramp below the dam and above the dam off Azalea Dr.


----------



## GThunter5 (Mar 3, 2011)

willy

no boat ramp at the new park so you've gotta slalom down river through the crew boats, 

you can launch kayaks easily though from the dock at the new park.


----------



## willyredeemed (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks, guys.  i was able to locate the boat ramp off azalea.  i'll be kayaking, so i suppose my best bet would be to launch at the park...thanks, gthunter.  now just gotta make a kayak cart...looks like a long walk?


----------



## blink (Mar 3, 2011)

its only about a 150 yd walk from the lot.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Mar 3, 2011)

I fished Bull Sluice Saturday afternoon and didn't catch a thing.  Pretty day on the water, though.


----------



## John2 (Mar 3, 2011)

You won't find many people that can honestly claim they have had many if any good days fishing in Bull sluice lake.  Tough fishing...


----------

